# Husqvarna 125BVX Blower/Vac Fuel Issues after Replacing Fuel Line, Filter &PrimerBulb



## Bob1234567890 (Jul 22, 2014)

*Husqvarna 125BVX Blower/Vac Fuel Issues after Replacing Fuel Line, Filter &PrimerBulb*

I replaced the fuel lines on this, they are famous for being eaten up by ethanol. Mine had disappeared. Since the replacement, it acts like it isn’t getting enough fuel. I can’t run it at more than idle speed or it stalls. If I run it at idle for a while, eventually it runs out of fuel and quits. To run it at idle speed, the choke needs to be on.

I purchased my parts directly from Husqvarna. 

I’m not sure what I’ve done wrong. Can anyone identify what it may be? Lines on the carb reversed? One way valve not in the right direction? ….

It is lightly used and well cared for.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Bob1234567890 said:


> I replaced the fuel lines on this, they are famous for being eaten up by ethanol. Mine had disappeared. Since the replacement, it acts like it isn’t getting enough fuel. I can’t run it at more than idle speed or it stalls. If I run it at idle for a while, eventually it runs out of fuel and quits. To run it at idle speed, the choke needs to be on.
> 
> I purchased my parts directly from Husqvarna.
> 
> ...


The fuel starts from the line with the filter on it through the carb and is returned to the tank, so check the fuel lines to see that is what happens when you pump the primer. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Spit (Nov 3, 2006)

Did you disassemble & clean the carb? If the fuel filter fell off of the intake line, a lot of junk would have gotten into the carb. There is a screen that catches the junk and when you rev the engine it pulls that slug of dirt down hard and it can't deliver enough fuel and it dies. look under the metering diaphram

Spit


----------



## Bob1234567890 (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks Spit.

The symptoms you describe are exactly how it is acting. I didn't say this in my original post but I have replaced the carb with a new one and the symptoms stayed identical. 

Any other ideas?

geogrubb

I have been waiting until I get a window of opportunity so I can pump the bulb and watch closely what is happening. Hopefully this will happen very soon.

To both of you, thanks for your help.


----------



## Bob1234567890 (Jul 22, 2014)

*Test Results*

Line between the fuel tank and the carb. Line 1.
Line between the carb and the fuel bulb. Line 2.

Okay. So I had a chance to look at the fuel lines.

When I pump the fuel bulb, I get the following results. Line 1 only has fuel in it with no air bubbles. Line 2 has both fuel and air bubbles. 

I wasn’t sure if this was normal. Concerned that maybe I created a leak when I installed the fuel lines on the carb fuel pipes, I switched back to the old carb. 
The results were the same.

Is air in the fuel line after the carb an issue? Is it causing my original symptoms?

If not, what is?

Thanks.


----------



## Bob1234567890 (Jul 22, 2014)

*Still Need Help Solving This*

I still have the same issues.

Can anybody help solve them?


----------



## wa5ngp (Aug 14, 2010)

In my weed eater/chain saws I see bubbles in one line so I doubt that's the problem.

I have had similar problems with engines smaller than 30cc. It seems like the ports in carbs in those smaller engines are VERY small and may be impossible to clean once clogged. The fact that it runs only with full choke on indicates that problem. Sadly, I never was able to clean the tiny ports on that carb. Perhaps you can tear down the carb, soak it with cleaners and spray carb cleaners thru ports. Keep in mind that his may destroy something inside the carb ports. I'm told that there are some non metalic valves inside sensitive to cleaners. Desperate measures. I spent a LOT of time trying to fix one of these only to finally give up.

I've decided to not use engines smaller than 30cc and since then I have not had problems.

Wish I had better news for you.

If you do get it working at the end of a work session pour out the fuel tank and run the engine until all the fuel is used up.

don


----------



## Bob1234567890 (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your insight Don.

I have tried a new replacement carb and get the same behavior with both old and new.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

If it will run at idle try spray/dribble some carb/brake parts cleaner behind the carb and along the mating surfaces if the engine tempo changes you have an air leak. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Bob1234567890 (Jul 22, 2014)

*Finally Resolved!*

Thanks geogrub for the helpful idea. 

On this blower in order to be able to spray something near the carb gaskets you need to remove a number of parts which are the same as required for removing parts. Since I was removing 80% of the parts to test the gaskets I decided to get new carb gaskets and change them entirely at the same time.

I just finished doing that. What I found when I did was that I had switched the gaskets. I put the new ones on in the correct order and it is working great.

I had done the same thing on the replacement carb.

Thanks for everyone’s help!


----------

